# Passport



## 96003 (Aug 13, 2005)

Do you need a passport to get into switzerland or will a new style driving license be ok :?:


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

:roll: Buon giorno,
sorry, but if you are a UK citizen, then you will need a passport, since UK is not part of the Schengen treaty. If you are a citizen of a Schengen country, then your photo licence could be accepted, but you would be better producing your ID card. Switzerland is not Schengen either, but does not insist on passports for citizens of neighbouring Schengen countries.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I know nothing of the Schengen treaty but you are well advised to carry your passport when visiting any continental country. Proof of ID can be demanded at any time, even by sites, and as we Brits do not yet carry identity cards it is the only option we have to prove who we are.

peedee


----------

